# Masonic fear of motorcycles



## jvarnell (Aug 17, 2018)

We are putting together a Car Show fund raiser at John C. Pelt #1321 Sept. 15th 2018 and I want to know if anyone thinks having motorcycles a part of the show a problem.  We have members that think having motorcycles send a wrong message.  As a MM in the west this year I still believe it is the internal not external and motorcycles are just more going on.  As a part of a Duncanville city wide event we are having a car show, Blood Drive and open house and would like to include all things shiny in the car show.

What do you think?


----------



## chrmc (Aug 17, 2018)

When it's a show I don't think it'll be a big problem, and it may help you get more attendees. If we start talking about Masonic biker clubs etc. it's a different discussion, but for people to exhibit cool "modes of transportation" bring on the bikes.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 20, 2018)

I wouldn't think there would be an issue. They have a car & motorcycle show at family day every year


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.  That is what I thought.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 20, 2018)

As a member of the 3° MMC, I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## Keith C (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't get the issue.

In my lodge I (JW) ride as does our SW, 6 PMs at least 4 other brothers and our Pursuivant works at a HD dealer!


----------



## JanneProeliator (Aug 23, 2018)

There is plenty of Masonic motorcycle clubs. Perhaps ask one of them to organise the bike part too so you'll have Masons' bikes there to show.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 23, 2018)

I was speaking to two Widows Sons members on Monday; great guys.  Seriously considering joining.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 24, 2018)

LK600 said:


> I was speaking to two Widows Sons members on Monday; great guys.  Seriously considering joining.



Only GLoT recognized club here in Texas is Free Masons Riding Club 
http://www.freemasonsrc.com/

MMs here in Texas can only be a member of FMRC.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 24, 2018)

jvarnell said:


> We have members that think having motorcycles send a wrong message.



Maybe they need to get out more....


----------



## LK600 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Only GLoT recognized club here in Texas is Free Masons Riding Club



I've never heard of them... Ill have to check it out, thank you.


----------



## Bro Asad (Aug 24, 2018)

I know many good men who ride bikes. I myself am recovering from a crash that rendered me unable to walk for a couple of months. As suggested, definitely try reaching out to the Masonic Motorcycle Clubs and I'm sure they'll be glad to participate. Maybe some of the Veterans or LE clubs would consider contributing as well?
I'm interested in knowing the reasoning behind the belief some of our brothers have in regards to bikes sending the 'wrong message'


----------



## MarkR (Aug 25, 2018)

Bro Asad said:


> I'm interested in knowing the reasoning behind the belief some of our brothers have in regards to bikes sending the 'wrong message'


Because far too many of the various chapters have seemed to enjoy presenting a tough-guy motorcycle gang image rather than a Masonic one.  For the life of me, I don't understand why they had to go to a rocker-patches on vest look.  The public sees that as threatening.

Don't bother lecturing me on the difference between a riding club and an "M.C." and the number and types of rockers and their meanings.  The public doesn't know or understand any of that.


----------



## Bro Asad (Aug 25, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Because far too many of the various chapters have seemed to enjoy presenting a tough-guy motorcycle gang image rather than a Masonic one.



This is news to me.. Would you kindly elaborate on what factors making up an image may allude to or be a definitive depiction of a 'Masonic' image and how the elemental constituents contained in this particular image portrays one as.. Someone who's not a 'tough-guy'?


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 25, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Because far too many of the various chapters have seemed to enjoy presenting a tough-guy motorcycle gang image rather than a Masonic one.  For the life of me, I don't understand why they had to go to a rocker-patches on vest look.  The public sees that as threatening.
> 
> Don't bother lecturing me on the difference between a riding club and an "M.C." and the number and types of rockers and their meanings.  The public doesn't know or understand any of that.



We have no rockers.....


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 25, 2018)

Bro Asad said:


> This is news to me.. Would you kindly elaborate on what factors making up an image may allude to or be a definitive depiction of a 'Masonic' image and how the elemental constituents contained in this particular image portrays one as.. Someone who's not a 'tough-guy'?


The following were deemed to not present a proper image of Masonry in Texas:


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 25, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> The following were deemed to not present a proper image of Masonry in Texas: View attachment 6315 View attachment 6316 View attachment 6317 View attachment 6318


And Utah in 2008.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 26, 2018)

Bro Asad said:


> This is news to me.. Would you kindly elaborate on what factors making up an image may allude to or be a definitive depiction of a 'Masonic' image and how the elemental constituents contained in this particular image portrays one as.. Someone who's not a 'tough-guy'?


Widow's Sons always ask why some object to them, then when they are answered, they want to argue about it.

If you don't see the difference between the image of "making good men better" and the image of motorcycle gangs, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 26, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> The following were deemed to not present a proper image of Masonry in Texas: View attachment 6315 View attachment 6316 View attachment 6317 View attachment 6318


What were they thinking ?

Nothing like our logos here which are much more family friendly (but we do have Widows Son's but never seen the patch until now..
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/Freemasonry-links/victorian-masonic-motorcycle-association


----------



## Bloke (Aug 26, 2018)

interesting

http://www.widowssons.com/northern_jurisdiction_logo.htm


----------



## chrmc (Aug 26, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Widow's Sons always ask why some object to them, then when they are answered, they want to argue about it.
> 
> If you don't see the difference between the image of "making good men better" and the image of motorcycle gangs, I don't know what to tell you.



I've never understood why Mason's have a need to integrate all sort of other groups into Masonry. You don't join a golf club to go shooting, nor do you buy a boat because you want to do gardening. Why join Masonry and expect motorcycles, shooting groups etc. I just don't get it.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Aug 27, 2018)

chrmc said:


> I've never understood why Mason's have a need to integrate all sort of other groups into Masonry. You don't join a golf club to go shooting, nor do you buy a boat because you want to do gardening. Why join Masonry and expect motorcycles, shooting groups etc. I just don't get it.



If the only reason to join masonry is to get to put on a vest with a patch or to go golf or something else then I would think Masonry isn't for that person but if one truly seeks the light and becomes a freemason I think it is great that we have other masons only groups where we can hobby with our brethen.I don't belong to any of those sport clubs or hobby groups but I have thinked on joining Widow's Sons and if one day I get to have my golf green card I might go golfing with the brethen if they allow me to.


----------



## Bro Asad (Aug 27, 2018)

MarkR said:


> Widow's Sons always ask why some object to them, then when they are answered, they want to argue about it.
> 
> If you don't see the difference between the image of "making good men better" and the image of motorcycle gangs, I don't know what to tell you.



I am not a member of the widow's sons, nor am I a part of any "gang". I simply asked what factors make up a man's 'image' that would make one go "you see that guy there? That's a good man getting better!" and what of a man's image would depict the opposite?
If you found my asking a question due to curiosity as argumentative, I don't know what to tell you
Edit: so I'm clear, I'm asking generally what those components of one's image are that portray a good man/tough-guy
What if you're both? 
Do you wear a du-rag with your suit? 
Pants sagging but shirt still tucked in the back? 
Serious question though...


----------



## Bro Asad (Aug 27, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> The following were deemed to not present a proper image of Masonry in Texas: View attachment 6315 View attachment 6316 View attachment 6317 View attachment 6318


I've only seen the logo which you can see if you click on the link bloke posted. 
I concur with that being inappropriate


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 29, 2018)

Bro Asad said:


> I simply asked what factors make up a man's 'image' that would make one go "you see that guy there? That's a good man getting better!"


I would posit that seeing a man actively engaged in charitable endeavors or otherwise helping those in need would qualify...


----------



## Bro Asad (Aug 30, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> I would posit that seeing a man actively engaged in charitable endeavors or otherwise helping those in need would qualify...


I agree!
- in reference to outwardly image- I have seen tattooed bearded grungy looking bikers with the leather cuts and all run charitable events for those less fortunate. Particularly I'm familiar with some that run a sort of toys for tots run with their mc.. Bearded tattooed faces so childlike and giddy with happiness to see children and the persons of the communities they serve (and continue to do so) be so grateful for what they do...


----------

